# delai de livraison imac 27 pouces



## aujuyo (26 Octobre 2009)

je voudrai savoir si quelqu'un connait les delais de livraison d'un imac27 pouces sur  l'apple store


----------



## choumou (26 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

Toi tu ne doit pas connaître le BAM.

Au revoir, Merci.

PS: Un indice dans mon post.


----------



## aujuyo (26 Octobre 2009)

excuse je debute dans les forums

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h45 ----------

je sai j' ai oublier bonjour mille excuses


----------



## choumou (26 Octobre 2009)

aujuyo a dit:


> excuse je debute dans les forums
> je sai j' ai oublier bonjour mille excuses



C'est fou, avec des excuses on est prêt à tout pardonner. 

Pour répondre à ta question, ça dépend principalement de la version du 27" et des options.


----------



## aujuyo (26 Octobre 2009)

imac 27 3.06Mh 1T DE DISQUE dur ati 4670 250mo 4G DE MEMOIRE vives opton remote  merci pour ta reponse


----------



## choumou (26 Octobre 2009)

Sur l'Apple Store il indique départ du dépôt 2 jours ouvrables, donc je pense qu'en une semaine tu va pouvoir bien t'éclater sur ton mac.


----------



## aujuyo (26 Octobre 2009)

il me dise sur l'apple store depar le 23/11/2009 livres le 26/11/2009


----------



## choumou (26 Octobre 2009)

C'est bizarre même avec l'option Apple Remote c'est marqué départ du dépôt 2 jours ouvrables, sinon tu as la possibilité de le prendre en magasin, certains l'ont reçus.
Mais je pense que normalement tu le recevras avant la date indiquée.


----------



## aujuyo (26 Octobre 2009)

merci pour  ses reponses et la prochaine


----------



## choumou (26 Octobre 2009)

aujuyo a dit:


> merci pour  ses reponses et la prochaine



Pas de quoi


----------



## Francois57000 (26 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

pour un imac 27" avec i5 ... les délais sont novembre ... (1er ou 30) ??? en savez vous plus ?

Merci de vos infos


----------



## figaro (26 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour 

Par hasard savez-vous quel délai il y a pour, disons au hasard.... un iMac 27" core i5 avec 2TO de HDD ? 

Merci


----------



## van helsing (26 Octobre 2009)

ils le savent pas eux même, ils parlent même de début décembre pour le grand modèle, en tout cas c'est ce que le vendeur de apple ma dit ce matin


----------



## Fìx (26 Octobre 2009)

van helsing a dit:


> ils le savent pas eux même, ils parlent même de début décembre pour le grand modèle, en tout cas c'est ce que le vendeur de apple ma dit ce matin


 
C'est parceque 27" ça rentre plus dans les camions d'UPS....  faut attendre qu'ils changent leurs camions!


----------



## figaro (26 Octobre 2009)

van helsing a dit:


> ils le savent pas eux même, ils parlent même de début décembre pour le grand modèle, en tout cas c'est ce que le vendeur de apple ma dit ce matin



Ouille, merci pour ta réponse, je ferais mieux de passer ma commande aujourd'hui alors ! Je n'aurai pas l'argent avant mercredi 4 novembre mais il me semble qu'ils ne débitent pas l'argent avant l'expédition. Une petite confirmation ? 

p.s : vivement qu'UPS changent leurs modèles alors


----------



## van helsing (26 Octobre 2009)

je ne sait pas, par contre un peu déçu de ne pas trouver le 27 pouce dans aucun magasin (metz) même à la fnac il ne l'avait pas en expo, sinon chez Easy Computer en demo, mais pareille pas en stock, apple me disait qu'il se laissait un mois d'exclusivité, ???
a défaut sniff http://formatiques.com/video/apple-imac-27-pouces/


----------



## choumou (26 Octobre 2009)

figaro a dit:


> il me semble qu'ils ne débitent pas l'argent avant l'expédition. Une petite confirmation ?



Oui je te confirme il débite à l'envoi du colis.


----------



## figaro (26 Octobre 2009)

van helsing a dit:


> je ne sait pas, par contre un peu déçu de ne pas trouver le 27 pouce dans aucun magasin (metz) même à la fnac il ne l'avait pas en expo, sinon chez Easy Computer en demo, mais pareille pas en stock, apple me disait qu'il se laissait un mois d'exclusivité, ???



C'est étrange, je suis allé à iTake (centre ville d'Angers) : ils en avaient en expo ainsi qu'en stock (pas plus de 10 pour commencer, je ne sais plus le nombre exact).

Merci en tous cas, je vais donc patiemment attendre mercredi prochain car j'ai l'impression que si je suis imprudent je vais me retrouver en découvert ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h24 ----------




choumou a dit:


> Oui je te confirme il débite à l'envoi du colis.



Sûr et certains ? 

Merci pour ta réponse 

Bon je te crois, je prends une bonne inspiration et je commande... ce soir ou demain car j'en tremble encore un peu lol


----------



## choumou (26 Octobre 2009)

figaro a dit:


> Bon je te crois, je prends une bonne inspiration et je commande... ce soir ou demain car j'en tremble encore un peu lol



Pour te rassurer ICI


----------



## figaro (26 Octobre 2009)

choumou a dit:


> Pour te rassurer ICI



Effectivement, garantie supplémentaire dont la source me semble fiable .

Allez, j'ajoute une petite Apple Remote, un HDD de 2To afin d'allonger le délai d'expédition 

Merci beaucoup, je tremblote encore un peu, on dirait que j'achète mon premier mac lol.


----------



## choumou (26 Octobre 2009)

Vite post un message, tu es à nombre de post pas très sain.


----------



## figaro (26 Octobre 2009)

choumou a dit:


> Vite post un message, tu es à nombre de post pas très sain.



hehe, voilà je suis sauvé .


----------



## figaro (26 Octobre 2009)

Ayait j'ai commandé. De plus j'ai pris le core i7 histoire d'être sûr de pas être débité de suite .
(et surtout pour pérenniser mon achat et avoir + de valeur si il y a une éventuelle revente)

Encore merci pour les conseils, je croise les doigts pour que ce soit pas expédier avant le 4/5 novembre  (c'est plutôt l'inverse qu'on dit d'habitude non ? :rateau


----------



## metaplasme (27 Octobre 2009)

Sur le site de la Fnac l'imac de base en core i5 est prévu pour le 13 novembre... Donc pas de quoi s'affoler


----------



## figaro (27 Octobre 2009)

metaplasme a dit:


> Sur le site de la Fnac l'imac de base en core i5 est prévu pour le 13 novembre... Donc pas de quoi s'affoler



Merci pour le renseignement ! En revanche je viens de recevoir un mail me disant en gros qu'ils veulent expédier au plus vite le produit mais qu'ils n'ont pas réussi à débité ma carte, j'imagine que par là il veulent dire bloquer l'argent.

Je viens donc d'annuler ma commande (au cas où...) et je commanderai de nouveau mercredi ou jeudi prochain quand j'aurais l'argent en espérant que cela ne retarde pas trop l'arrivée de la machine .


----------



## van helsing (27 Octobre 2009)

je viens de commander le mien ce matin le 27 pouce à 1499  (apple store), ils disent arrivé dans 2 jours, en verra bien, les nuits vont être longue.


----------



## dgarait (27 Octobre 2009)

Moi, j'ai commander le mien mardi dernier le 27p i7 et j'ai téléphoner la semaine dernière et la dame ma parler d'une livraison début novembre, dans le doute et après avoir lu les différents point de vue sur le blog, j'ai rappeler entre midi et deux et le gars ma dit qu'il ne pouvait pas me dire quand l'imac serait livrer .....En novembre il faut admettre que c'est assez vague.... d'après-lui les infos devrait être disponibles début novembre au niveau du statut de la commande... J'aime pas trop attendre mais la il va falloir savoir patienter. Moi qui avait bien préparer mon bureau pour être prêt pour le jour J


----------



## Vinc3nzo (27 Octobre 2009)

Quand on Simule une Commande c'est ecrit DEBUT NOVEMBRE pour les 27" Quad Core. 

Voilà


----------



## figaro (27 Octobre 2009)

van helsing a dit:


> je viens de commander le mien ce matin le 27 pouce à 1499  (apple store), ils disent arrivé dans 2 jours, en verra bien, les nuits vont être longue.



Bel achat  Courage pour l'attente 



dgarait a dit:


> Moi, j'ai commander le mien mardi dernier le 27p i7 et j'ai téléphoner la semaine dernière et la dame ma parler d'une livraison début novembre, dans le doute et après avoir lu les différents point de vue sur le blog, j'ai rappeler entre midi et deux et le gars ma dit qu'il ne pouvait pas me dire quand l'imac serait livrer .....En novembre il faut admettre que c'est assez vague.... d'après-lui les infos devrait être disponibles début novembre au niveau du statut de la commande... J'aime pas trop attendre mais la il va falloir savoir patienter. Moi qui avait bien préparer mon bureau pour être prêt pour le jour J



Bon ben si ils savent pas eux même effectivement il reste lus qu'à attendre. Tu nous diras ce qu'il en est 



Vinc3nzo a dit:


> Quand on Simule une Commande c'est ecrit DEBUT NOVEMBRE pour les 27" Quad Core.
> 
> Voilà



J'ai essayé mais il y a toujours marqué "Novembre" et pas "Début Novembre" chez moi :/


----------



## Vinc3nzo (27 Octobre 2009)

figaro a dit:


> Bel achat  Courage pour l'attente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Oups Pardont... Oui, erreur... arf!!! Faut espoire!!!


----------



## figaro (27 Octobre 2009)

Vinc3nzo a dit:


> Oups Pardont... Oui, erreur... arf!!! Faut espoire!!!



Pas de problème


----------



## FredIsaJulie (28 Octobre 2009)

Pour info, iMac 27' i7 commandé ce matin...

Délai estimé d'expédition: 25 Nov, 2009 						 						 							 								
Délai estimé de livraison: 04 Dec, 2009 							 						 					

Ca va être loooooonnnng......

La plaisir est dans l'attente....Certes...mais là, ca fait vraiment trop de plaisirs.


----------



## figaro (28 Octobre 2009)

FredIsaJulie a dit:


> Pour info, iMac 27' i7 commandé ce matin...
> 
> Délai estimé d'expédition: 25 Nov, 2009
> Délai estimé de livraison: 04 Dec, 2009
> ...



Félicitations pour ton achat ! 

Malheureusement tu viens de me mettre le moral à plat car je ne pourrai pas en commander avant 1 semaine donc logiquement je serai livré une semaine plus tard que toi 

edit : as tu été prélevé ? car ils ont refusé de prendre ma commande car l'argent n'était pas sur mon compte


----------



## willymac (28 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

moi j'ai commandé le i7 le lendemain de l'annonce, et il y a toujours écrit Livraison : Novembre...
je trouve ca dingue ces délais... On ne commande pas un canapé ou une cuisine... Fallait pas les proposer à la vente et attendre un peu...

J'ai limite envie d'annuler ma commande et d'attendre pour le coup...

Je sais je suis impatient mais la ça m'énerve....    

Allé courage...

TCHO


----------



## FredIsaJulie (28 Octobre 2009)

Je confirme que je n'ai pas été débité.


----------



## figaro (28 Octobre 2009)

willymac a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> moi j'ai commandé le i7 le lendemain de l'annonce, et il y a toujours écrit Livraison : Novembre...
> je trouve ca dingue ces délais... On ne commande pas un canapé ou une cuisine... Fallait pas les proposer à la vente et attendre un peu...
> ...



Arg mais avec un peu de chance tu seras livré avant le 4 décembre . De plus si tu annules ta commande même en magasin il te faudra commander un i7 (puisque c'est une configuration personnalisée)



FredIsaJulie a dit:


> Je confirme que je n'ai pas été débité.



Merci de la précision ! Il faut donc tout de même avant l'argent sur le compte au moment de la commande (ou dans les 2 jours avant car Apple m'a dit qu'ils retenteraient de "bloquer" l'argent de ma carte pendant 2 jours et qu'après uniquement la commande serait annulée automatiquement).


----------



## willymac (28 Octobre 2009)

enfin j'espère que je serais livré avant le 4 décembre... 

mais quand même c'est quoi cette date : NOVEMBRE...

pendant qu'on y est ils auraient pu mettre LIVRAISON : 2010

hein pas mal, sont sur de pas se planter là !!!!!!

arrrggggghhhhhhhhhh


----------



## figaro (28 Octobre 2009)

willymac a dit:


> enfin j'espère que je serais livré avant le 4 décembre...
> 
> mais quand même c'est quoi cette date : NOVEMBRE...
> 
> ...



lol oui, c'est histoire de toujours respecter leurs délais . M'enfin je vous dirai mon estimation lors de ma commande la semaine prochaine, ça risque de faire mal lol


----------



## dgarait (28 Octobre 2009)

> ol oui, c'est histoire de toujours respecter leurs délais . M'enfin je vous dirai mon estimation lors de ma commande la semaine prochaine, ça risque de faire mal lol



J'aimerai bien comprendre comme vous faites pour avoir une estimation de livraison, alors que nous qui avons commandez mardi dernier, notre estimation est Novembre....rien de plus...??


----------



## figaro (28 Octobre 2009)

dgarait a dit:


> J'aimerai bien comprendre comme vous faites pour avoir une estimation de livraison, alors que nous qui avons commandez mardi dernier, notre estimation est Novembre....rien de plus...??



Personnellement je n'ai pas de délai car je n'ai pas commandé  (ou plutôt j'ai annulé ma commande)


----------



## dgarait (30 Octobre 2009)

Y a du nouveau ? Quelqu'un connait-il enfin la date de livraison des I7 ? C'est chiant d'attendre sans savoir


----------



## bolox (30 Octobre 2009)

dgarait a dit:


> Y a du nouveau ? Quelqu'un connait-il enfin la date de livraison des I7 ? C'est chiant d'attendre sans savoir



Je viens de demander une offre de prix pour un 27" i7 full option, chez Macline (Belgique) et ils m'ont dit, au moins 3 semaines


----------



## djio101 (30 Octobre 2009)

Van Helsing, iMac reçu ??

Tu profites déjà de ton nouveau joujou ou tu l'attends toujours ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (31 Octobre 2009)

idem en France, dans la boutique ou je vais acheter le mien le délai annoncé et de 3 semaines minimum.


----------



## Liljah (3 Novembre 2009)

Sur le site de pixmania il est écrit que le I5 sera disponible dans leurs stock à partir du 06/11.
C'est tout de même emmerdant de ne pas savoir si on restera une semaine ou 3 semaines sans Mac.
Vu que j'ai vendu mon Macbook pro, là je suis en galère sans pc.


----------



## dgarait (3 Novembre 2009)

Je suis bien dégouté de ne pas en savoir plus.... maintenant que novembre est là, ils pourrait au moins nous donnez un délais... :hein:


----------



## bolox (3 Novembre 2009)

dgarait a dit:


> Je suis bien dégouté de ne pas en savoir plus.... maintenant que novembre est là, ils pourrait au moins nous donnez un délais... :hein:



Je viens de commander mon i7 ce matin et ils me disent fin Novembre voir début Décembre


----------



## figaro (3 Novembre 2009)

bolox a dit:


> Je viens de commander mon i7 ce matin et ils me disent fin Novembre voir début Décembre



Moi la commande c'était vers 14h... je n'ai cependant pas eu d'autres estimations que Novembre !

Merci d'avoir précisé !


----------



## bolox (3 Novembre 2009)

figaro a dit:


> Moi la commande c'était vers 14h... je n'ai cependant pas eu d'autres estimations que Novembre !
> 
> Merci d'avoir précisé !



J'ai pas commandé chez Apple store mais plutôt une machine en Leasing chez MacLine ( belgique )


----------



## figaro (3 Novembre 2009)

bolox a dit:


> J'ai pas commandé chez Apple store mais plutôt une machine en Leasing chez MacLine ( belgique )



Ah ok, bon ça devrait sensiblement être la même chose. (peut être 1 jour ou 2 d'avance pour moi car souvent les magasins s'approvisionnent auprès d'un fournisseur qui n'est pas directement Apple)


----------



## Francois57000 (3 Novembre 2009)

selon cette source  : http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/iMac27-Quad/

livraison semaine prochaine ....

enfin ...çà n'engage qu'eux !


----------



## Flubiks (3 Novembre 2009)

Ne serait-ce pas une méthode pour appater le client...?


----------



## figaro (3 Novembre 2009)

Flubiks a dit:


> Ne serait-ce pas une méthode pour appater le client...?



Je ne pense pas car les i5 doivent arriver le 7/11 normalement .


----------



## Flubiks (4 Novembre 2009)

Ah moi j'ai commandé un C2D 3.06 avec la carte 4850, donc la date d'arrivé sera la même que pour les i5 je présume étant donné qu'ils embarquent la même carte.


----------



## figaro (4 Novembre 2009)

Flubiks a dit:


> Ah moi j'ai commandé un C2D 3.06 avec la carte 4850, donc la date d'arrivé sera la même que pour les i5 je présume étant donné qu'ils embarquent la même carte.



Bel achat . En revanche je ne sais pas si la date de livraison est liée à la carte graphique, je croyais que c'était uniquement à cause du processeur.


----------



## Flubiks (4 Novembre 2009)

Quand on prend un imac 27" "de base" il ya un délais de 2 à 5 jours il me semble, et au passage à la carte 4850 le délais passe à novembre...


----------



## lemonhead45 (5 Novembre 2009)

moi qui ait pris un C2D 27" avec la carte ATI 4780 au lieu de celle de base, et surtout en prenant leur offre AFS que j'ai renvoyé lundi , j'ai un peu peur des délais qui risquent d'y avoir, à constater vos messages.
Pour l'instant ma commande n'est pas expédiée sur leur site...en général, en passant par leur offre AFS, ca prend combien de temps entre l'acceptation final (le GO de Sofinco) et la livraison ?


----------



## Flubiks (5 Novembre 2009)

La carte que tu as choisie est une 4850 et le délais de livraison est fixé à novembre. Pour ce qui est du paiement AFS, l'accord par sofinco se fait sous une semaine à peu pres, à partir de la réception des documents.... donc l'expédition se fera dans le même délais qu'un paiement normal. Encore faut-il que ton crédit soit accepté, ce que je te souhaite^^


----------



## Culte (5 Novembre 2009)

Je viens de commander le 27" i5 ATI 4850, pas plus d'infos que "novembre" également.

Sur le site de la fnac ils ont surement plus d'infos, dans le cache google on voit "                                                          *                                  Article en pré-commande, livraison prévue à partir du     13 novembre 2009"

*Et actuellement "*Article en pré-commande, livraison prévue à partir du     18 novembre 2009" *


----------



## dgarait (5 Novembre 2009)

J'ai encore téléphoné pour avoir plus d'infos et la dame m'a bien affirmé qu' ils avaient des problèmes d'approvisionnent avec les cartes graphiques ! Je lui ai demandé si les délais serait tenue "novembre" réponse officielle OUI réponse: Officieuse: surement pas ! SYMPA :mouais:


----------



## Xavb22 (5 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

une petite question : Peut-on commander un iMac 27" sur l'apple Store US et livrable en France ?

Pourquoi ?

Store US : $2401 soit 1614 
Store FR :  2158

soit tout de même pour une machine identique 544 

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## pomme85 (5 Novembre 2009)

Xavb22 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> une petite question : Peut-on commander un iMac 27" sur l'apple Store US et livrable en France ?
> 
> ...



Si c'était possible tu crois que les gens achèteraient sur l'Apple Store FR ? ou même que le store FR existerait...


----------



## Xavb22 (5 Novembre 2009)

_*La vie a plus d'imagination que n'en portent nos rêves.*_ 

bon ben j'vais attendre le 18 novembre qu'il soit dispo....

Merci


----------



## Psychotaupe (5 Novembre 2009)

J'ai commandé un imac 27' avec core i7 la semaine dernière, mardi, j'ai reçu un mail m'annonçant la chose suivante :


	 		En combien de temps sera traitée ma commande? 		
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








	 		 		Expédition (départ du dépôt) : *01 Dec, 2009*. 
		Délai estimé de livraison:* 07 Dec, 2009*. 

Je pense donc qu'il faut compter sur un début décembre... malheureusement...


----------



## dgarait (5 Novembre 2009)

C'est marrant parce que nous qui avons commander la bête "i7" le jour de sa sortie, ont a comme info de livraison " ben rien nada "... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h13 ----------

C'est confirmé officiellement i5 et I7 pour début décembre http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=814484


----------



## Vinc3nzo (6 Novembre 2009)

Xavb22 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> une petite question : Peut-on commander un iMac 27" sur l'apple Store US et livrable en France ?
> 
> ...


 

Ajouter Obligatoirement la TVA 19,6% car même ci quelq'un vous l'envoi a 90% vous aurez la Douanes ou vous devrez payer la Taxe 19,6% et peux etre frais de dossier douanes de 25euros...


----------



## tomtom53 (6 Novembre 2009)

Oui et puis j'éviterai d'importer des produits de cette taille


----------



## Olivier.w (6 Novembre 2009)

Je viens de commande sur l'apple store l'imac 27 pouces 3,06 Ghz config de base et il mette un délais d'expédition, 5 jours ouvrés et délais de livraison entre le 18et19 Novembre.

A la fnac il l'ont en stock donc le délais me parait long car on est le 6 Novembre;est ce que le délais peut être raccourcis ?


----------

